# Typenschild Baldor Motor



## MSB (9 August 2010)

Hallo Freunde der Amerikanischen Technik,
könnte wir mal wer ein wenig beim folgenden Typenschild behilflich sein?





Das unten, was hier leider ein wenig verblitzt ist, heißt 1,15SF @ Sine Wave Duty,
keine Ahnung was mir das jetzt sagen sollte?

Interessant wäre vor allem der Punkt Inv Type was einem das nun sagen sollte?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nico (9 August 2010)

Inv Type= Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es um den Umrichter Typ (Inverter Type) geht. 
PWM= Puls Width Modulation

Application (Anwendung)

VT= Variable Torque
CT= Constant Torque
CHP= Constant Horsepower


Encl= Enclosure (Gehäusetyp) => TEFC= Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled


----------



## marlob (9 August 2010)

Aus http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/service-factor-d_735.html


> ...
> The service factor - SF - is a measure of periodically overload capacity at which a motor can operate without overload or damage. The NEMA (National Electrical Manufacturers Association) standard service factor for totally enclosed motors is 1.0.
> A motor operating continuously at a service factor greater than 1 will have a reduced life expectancy compared to operating at at its rated nameplate horsepower.
> ...


----------



## marlob (9 August 2010)

CHP könnte für "Constant Horse Power" stehen
VT = Variable Torque
CT = Constant Torque


----------



## marlob (9 August 2010)

Wenn ich das also mal zusammenfasse:

Inverter Type: Pulsweitenmodulation
kontanste Leistung von 60 Hz bis 90 Hz
variabler Drehmoment von 12 Hz bis 60 Hz
konstanter Drehmoment von 12 Hz bis 60 Hz

T3 könnte dann die Temperaturklasse sein, also max. Oberflächentemperatur von 200 Grad Celsius

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand anderes noch mehr


----------



## marlob (9 August 2010)

nico schrieb:


> ...
> 
> VT= Variable Torque
> CT= Constant Torque
> ...


Das stand da um 14:20 wo du deinen Beitrag geschrieben hast aber noch nicht.
Hast wohl von mir abgeschrieben ;-)


----------



## ebt'ler (9 August 2010)

Vielleicht hilft es auch bei einer der deutschen Niederlassungen anzurufen, die sollten dazu genug Infos haben. 
Hier auf der letzten Seite sind alle Adressen aufgelistet: http://www.baldor.com/support/literature_load.asp?LitNumber=Form 1
(Ich denke mal das ist die richtige Firma, aber ohne Garantie )


----------



## nico (9 August 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Das stand da um 14:20 wo du deinen Beitrag geschrieben hast aber noch nicht.
> Hast wohl von mir abgeschrieben ;-)



Ne, Edit hat nicht abgeschrieben. Wenn zwei das aber schon so meinen wird es ja dann wohl richtig sein.


----------



## marlob (9 August 2010)

nico schrieb:


> Ne, Edit hat nicht abgeschrieben. Wenn zwei das aber schon so meinen wird es ja dann wohl richtig sein.



War ja nicht böse gemeint


----------

